# 94 Yota 4x4 with a plow?



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,
Since my wife owns her own buisness we've had to pay for snow removal the past couple of winters $$$$$$! I have recently bought a low mile 94 4x4 yota reg cab with the 22RE 4cyl engine. I have seen some trucks around my area with what looks to be a "light looking" plow for smaller trucks. Is there such a thing for my truck? I would only be doing her lot (about 6 cars worth) and my drive way. 

great site!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes there are absolutely plows for your vehicle, check out some of the websites of plow manufactrers. I would recommend a fisher 6'9" LD or even a 7'6" LD. Also meyer, snoway and western will have plows for your truck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i seen a western on that truck 6.5 or 7 the max


----------



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

*Yota plow*

Thanks guys


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.sno-way.com/predator.cfm


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We have used an 84 Toyota with a 4 cylinder, manual transmission as a back up and errand vehicle since day 1. It now has over 300k. Just go easy on the truck and you won't have problems. We change oil every 3k, all fluids 1x a year. Don't let the snow pile up, plow every 3 or 4 inchs, this takes a little more time but is much easier on the equipment. The toyota dealer recomended avoiding 4wd low unless the vehicle was stuck. We have only used low range to pull stumps or drag another vehicle out of the mud or deep snow.


----------



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey gpin......what type of plow is on that '84 Toyota? I'm wanting to adapt a Meyer ST-7 on to my '83 Toyota and an needing some help with the mounting hardware.


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

My father has an 86 toyota 22RE with a manual, its got over 200,000 miles and he plows his car wash lot with it for about 8 years now. He has a meyer plow on it that came off a full size ford and the sides of it got cut off to make it a more reasonable size.


----------



## roysleight (Mar 23, 2005)

Bigbear......did your dad reuse the mount from the Ford and if so what modifications did it take? I'm probably going to reuse another type truck mount that fits my Meyer ST-7 and adapt it to my Toyota. I'm looking for any reasonable suggestions I can find.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I got the plow and mount off a wrecked toyota many moons ago. It was the same year and model but I remember that it was not happy about lining up. It's a Meyers 6 1/2 foot blade and power angle unit. Its been repainted so I don't even know what model it is. Good luck.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

i'd go with a 6.5 footer. That truck will do alrite. I've plowed with a 4 cyl toyota 4X4 before. Make sure you have good tires. the common choice of contractors around here are Goodyear Wrangler MT/R's


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think my dad used the old mount and just welded what he needed to make up the diff. in size. The only problem he has with it is that the mount is too low to the ground.


----------

